# African Dwarf frog



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

i came home today, and i found my adf floating. he's not dead, but just laying there. is that normal for an African Dwarf frog? i have 2 other frogs and they seem to be just fine.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Found this on another site and thought it might help you



> They are active little fellows, particularly at night. They swim around a lot, or they like to just float in a very strange position, which I like to call the "Zen position" (i.e. arms and legs spread out and often balancing on one foot as though meditating the deeper meanings of life...) One visitor wrote me recently to tell me that this position actually has a name! It's called "burbling". Occasionally, they float at the top. This is when they are being ULTRA lazy, so they don't have to swim very far when they decide they want to get air. Don't be alarmed if your frogs do this for a couple of hours---it often looks like they are dead but this is not the case. (Just poke them lightly if you're really freaked out, and you'll see that they were just spacing out, not dead!)
> If they get very inactive after a water change, be sure that the water doesn't have chlorine! This can be very dangerous for frogs!


----------



## Fish33 (Feb 17, 2005)

Not to hijack, but does anyone know of any good links about these guys? I'd love to get one, but I don't know anything about them, and the websites I've came across aren't very complete!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Aquariumfishguy has a pretty complete description on his site about them.

http://www.care4fish.com/africandwarffrog.html

That is not where my quote from my above post came from.


----------



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

thank you for your help, i guss my frog was just being lazy because he's back on the bottom with his friends. and he dosent seem to be sick.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi I also have an african frog he lays on the bottom alot and floats alot too. never hardly moving its normal.


----------



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks for the pic, it looks like my frogs, ececpt my frogs are a lot fatter for some reason, i must be feeding them too many boold worms.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The ones at work arnt very active, well I prob wouldnt be either in those tanks...


----------



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

here is a pic of one of my adf's he is just starting to shed


----------



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

my 2 frogs like to just hang out... one is always on the bottom, the other likes to climb up to the top of the plants, and hang out on top of them.... they do the whole "get in place, spread out limbs, and sit" thing..... pretty funny lookin


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks alot,,,
,,,,now I want one.


----------



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

lol,


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

I bought another african frog yesterday. because the frog was so depressed after a lone guppy shared his tank died. they were friends. she died of old age and was from my 4 year old strain of guppies.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

i see everyone is posting their ADF pics....











So I will too. they like floating plants, and this tank is over-run with duckweed and hornwort.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Shev: neat pic.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks, yours too.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

Can ADFs be kept with plecos?

My sisters friend said her plecos ate her ADF...


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

... pretty sure plecos wont eat adf's. I have a clown pleco being kept with my ADF, the pleco is very territorial of his driftwood and pushs the frog out a lot, but thats it.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

Do frogs shed??,,,I have one with white stuff coming off of it...


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

yes, thats completely normal and natural.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

When I got one it was under a rock they had in there,, mine was going everywhere crawling at the tank i dug a hole and a path under a cave with a botton and put it by it and he went on in...
It was cool


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

thats cool DJ Those frogs love to explore.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

A pic of mine


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I cut out the bottom of a cup and buried it in the gravel and put gravel on top of it,,, he goes in there...

PIC OF IT
\/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi DJ thats a cute pic of your frog. I know they like to hide out. they are cool.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

is it a ADF???? I got it at PetCo.. I got another at Wal*mart and it's lighter than the on from PetCo....


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Dj: whats that a picture of in your tank yellow in color?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Its probably the snail


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

yep,,, its a snail


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

DJ, u have 2 ADFs with the fish in ur 10 gallon?


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

well, they shouldnt be


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

why?
I tried putting one with my sisters betta, but it got mad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

that tank is already over stocked. the last u wanna do it put something else in there.


----------



## pookerpics (Feb 2, 2005)

Here is a pic of two of my ADF's, and what they do all the time.  Plus, they hum all night. It sounds kind of like when a locust is going off in the trees, but low.

http://www.pookerpics.com/frogs.jpg[img]

If the picture is not there, here is a link to the page they are on (near the bottom)
[url]http://www.pookerpics.com/frogs.jpg[/url]


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm getting a 55 gal. the 22nd,,,,hopefully..


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

... hopefully
exactly! Don't do anything until you get the 55... and ADF's do not do well in larger tanks...


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey Dj: what kind of snail is that in your tank?


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I have 5 golden apple snails (golden mysteries).

IF I get a 55 gal. I'm probably going to get a little bit more fish for it and make the 10 gal. a frog tank (like 5)  and probably a couple cories...


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

He's cave climbing


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi DJ" I think its cool . how they enjoy exploring lots of hidden places.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

One time when he was just doing that floating thing one of my platies tried to eat him :lol: it scared him but it was kinda funny


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi DJ: My frog had a great friendship with a older guppy I use to have, when she died he was looking for her. I soon got him another frog and his depression, was soon over. I think its funny watching them eat.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

i have one frog that likes to hide but the on in the latest pic likes to swim around, i prefer frogs from walmart than petco.

walmarts are more active.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi DJ: I just buy my frogs and fish at the store up the road from where I live, I once bought my purple guppies on ebay. they turned out great. and the grown babies, are getting their full colors, I hope they cross with the cobra guppy>


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I have two ADCF, they are so cute. I was in a child dev. class and brought them, the kids loved them. They are really easy to take care of too. Mine swim to the top, get stiff and then float all the way back down, it is pretty funny to watch them.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

this thread is from march, I'm just saying that so people don't reply to the persons problem.


----------



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

MON SEPT 12:
I'm getting a 125 gallon aquarium soon... all peaceful fish, most 2-3" (biggest fish will be a pleco)... am I just nuts thinking about getting some of these guys? Will feeding them just be too hard?

FISH


----------

